Unprecedented insight into two-dimensional magnets using diamond quantum sensors - bookofjoe
======
thedevindevops
Which when you search for it, turns up:

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/04/190425143624.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/04/190425143624.htm)

